# Nitecore D4 charger cable or 2 cell charger



## @cliff (26/1/18)

I need a cable for my d4 charger or a 2cell charger urgently. I am in Ballito for a week and my cable didn't make it into the bag.


Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

If you don’t come right over the weekend let me know. 

I have a spare charger in the cupboard.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

Can only help you on Monday though unfortunately!


----------



## @cliff (26/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Can only help you on Monday though unfortunately!


@Paul33 much appreciated, I managed to come right though Found a cable at the mall!!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> @Paul33 much appreciated, I managed to come right though Found a cable at the mall!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Cool!


----------

